# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Case Hardening Compound

## editor@glue-it.com

Just thought I would start a thread on this subject to see if I could find any better options:

I'm currently using this compound from EKP tools:





More details and a review here: Case Hardening Compound – glue-it.com

What other options are there for case hardening?

----------

PJs (Apr 20, 2018)

----------


## ChrisB257

I used to use "Kasenit" but found it no longer available. I landed on this site - https://www.travers.com/1lbcan-1-surface-hardning-compnd-kasenit/p/81-003-001/ - they do suggest an alternate option ( https://www.travers.com/steel-surfac.../p/81-003-201/ ). I saw from the available PDF ( https://www.travers.com/images/art/81-003-001_msds.pdf ) "Kasenit" was Sodium ferrocyanide - yellow prussate of soda! Na4 Fe(CN)6 

Hope this might help.

----------

PJs (Apr 20, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Chris (@clickspring) has explored this process in his Antikythera build, and got some quite decent hardening with just charcoal, salt and flour: 

 Sounds much less toxic than mucking about sodium ferrocyanate! You DEFINITELY want good ventilation for that!)

So far I think I'm enjoying his 'Antikythera Fragments' videos about re-inventing and exploring ancient technology as much as the mechanism build itself...

----------


## Toolmaker51

While compounds for inducing carbon to mild steel have 'modernized', the physical element hasn't. Higher potential heat has deepened it, and service is offered by most any heat-treat plant commercially. But the process is still easily applied with minimal equipment.

Historically, carburization was done in a fire pit. Parts were packed in bone meal, salt, and leather scraps; then solidly encased in wet clay. After clay dried, the pack was buried in hot embers for several hours, then allowed to air cool before opening.

----------

Frank S (Apr 19, 2018),

PJs (Apr 20, 2018)

----------


## madokie

here in the USA brownells still sells their case harding compound, its just like kasenite,22$ a pound.do u guys have gunsmithing supply shop in UK ? they might carry it..surely some place in france will..

----------

PJs (Apr 20, 2018)

----------


## ChrisB257

Yes, I remember Chris had mentioned his own method - in fact thinking back I seem to remember a mix of charcoal, salt and also - bone meal - was a usable formula. For sure the ferrocyanate does not sound too appealing!

Ahh - see someone mentioned Brownells - had forgotten that.

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Have been using this case hardening to harden the end of a replacement bolt for a small antique LAL tap wrench and it has worked really well



The reward of repairing something that is so well designed is wonderful:



More details of the case hardening compound – glue-it.com

----------

Jon (Apr 9, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 5, 2020)

----------

